# The Belko Experiment Arrives on Digital HD 6/13 and on Blu-ray & DVD 6/27



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> THE BELKO EXPERIMENT
> >From writer, producer James Gunn (Guardians of the Galaxy, Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2), director Greg McLean (Wolf Creek, Rogue, The Darkness) and producer Peter Safran (The Conjuring, Annabelle), comes the story about a group of 80 American employees who are tested in a twisted social experiment of bone-crunching horror! Belko Industries, a normally calm workplace, gets a rude awakening when a mysterious voice on the intercom orders them to participate in a ruthless game of kill or be killed in a blood-soaking battle royale at their office building in Bogotá, Colombia. As the terror escalates, so does the body count. Everyone is a competitor and everyday objects become deadly weapons. Let the corporate carnage commence!
> 
> Presented by Orion Pictures, an arm of MGM, The Belko Experiment stars John Gallagher Jr. (10 Cloverfield Lane), Tony Goldwyn (Scandal), Adria Arjona (True Detective), John C. McGinley (Stan Against Evil), Melonie Diaz (Fruitvale Station), Josh Brener (Silicon Valley), Sean Gunn (Ordinary World) and Michael Rooker (Guardians of the Galaxy). The mind-blowing bonus features include Rules of the Game, Lee Hardcastle’s Survival Tips, deleted scenes and more.
> ...


----------

